# AKFF shirts



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Occy, I can confirm that Spike Milligan reference...

I believe Mr Ustinov has on his "Keep off the grass!"

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Occy - whats the design on the t-shirts, anything like the Kayak/Fish symbol from this site. ive actually been thinking about using the design for a Tatt :twisted:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

ROFL @ at all of the above. :lol:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

goodie ... My current shirt is full of stains :? ... need a new one. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm ready for a new T :!:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbgxt/QAACFXgAAScOcYgJQAP+ff4DAAttCJpPapoBoDQAZAIptJ6R6RoDQ9QGhoBommgU0PCj1GhoG1NFADQEG5YfAjEWSh4ihkcInA+oUrnE4iDDQpiWx75g4Oqg1vnwurbsQxAvZiVQ0eT+Ziz+oTExHknRygGT75RUp9awTXNYoIUDL2Cb5iIw0VeYGazciiZSis3vJhiRXR4TFue70VsonqJAUrB2FDTftOdDo5oMBHHElbUGS2y2MpKX8XckU4UJC4Mbf0


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I knew you were a sick puppy occy , hope you are getting better.



> My current shirt is full of stains


Victor-victor , what have you been doing :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

SMURFSMUGGLA said:


> G'day Occy - whats the design on the t-shirts, anything like the Kayak/Fish symbol from this site. ive actually been thinking about using the design for a Tatt :twisted:


Oh now that's committed!!! :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good on ya, Occy. I'll be after a coupla shirts.

And when ya have that drink, have one for me.

Remember, I drink only water! :lol: :lol: :lol:

All the best to ya.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Gimme gimme!

In time for Xmas?

That would be sweet, no longer will i have to say ' Have you been to AKFF? ' as the usual reply is ' What the frig are you talking about dude? '... Instead i will just point to my shirt and say ' Nuff said! '.

Im in dude, when you want some cash its yours.

PM for phone number if you need...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep! I will actually take a few shirts, for me, the wife and my boy (is xxxxxs available?) my wife is saying she needs to be more interested in my interests!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

How did we go with the Patches that were talked about? were they a goer in the end.....

I have a few fishing shirts which would look good with an AKFF patch on them


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> What about a sticker to whack on the yak?
> 
> Cheers


Lazybugger, some AKFF dudes just smack their yaks with a squid or a fish and the marks that stick on are just left as symbols of being yak fishos.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTHuVMgAADjfgAASUIeAAqFOFAo////wMAEBmhqYSeknqPRE9R+qY0nlP1T0PVDygap6mmTTQAAAAAAaBTEZNRppiAAA0aCDjwirirp1Fa5r4khtmE7WtrNe8KbebtxPOZsoUzYe/E+LKZxKNjITQeilIF3hC1/XfOJ2BOAqRRlo2PtDDPpliYfwFvwgEr5u8K7bsfljQHojEEMxr94khOo6T1DdIlFHjIVxpBobtkpaeudL/SJ78nlefIYXNKzCy7lO1QS4IJwJijAzmDD5IK0iElJVi6DmnMRvFcBY4e8X0MKSqU7DRbrSil1AubQFtBh190gwYqylSXXFoBASyARdwnaQgUKTaJyS6kEHiWGqjAwDFTSkkyY8NAmsAFN4MuMF0unhnFWGRIYTIVSI9T3sWf8k1/i7kinChIGPcqZA


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello all,

Just wondering if these are still on the cards?

*Bump*


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ3o5nAAADLfgAASQOOuEqWq2YA/79+gMADGBU9JmhR7VPU9QPUDQeoaGT1P1JoYDRkNBhANANNAADUwTUGUNpCeRNAPSAHqfqgVVOElIcGKq5oA7QK/4o1o7tMGBcbL+RDRba8CaT50ch+D4vLVulkSwc0ZDio3W6Yc+s59oR4OBN0vPqi/YCEoJHYX2Z/uwPjZ4nFigNfwdeQIM/9eehA/VIXasJSPKuel0eo8hu0nlYqOHvgEIegOpIJFIZp7bcK0FoM98TWXDCOVKOXyWGKhs2LmYZD3u45UZc9wL4ktLZzOZxNG4soIifXGeNxGloWyqxEb4QIttz23vHm51KDovEL/i7kinChITvRzOAA=


----------

